# Kevin's Big Hunk-O-Mesquite



## Dane Fuller (Feb 23, 2013)

Kevin sent me a huge (to me) chunk of Mesquite last week free of charge. _*(THANKS AGAIN KEVIN!)*_ In return for his kindness, all he asked is that I turn him a bowl out of something else he sends me. He still hasn't decided what to send. I can't wait to turn it for him.

Here 'tis:
12 1/4 x 3 5/8 x just under 1/2.
Sanded to 400
Just Antique oil on it now, not buffed yet.
[attachment=18948]
[attachment=18949]
[attachment=18950]


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 23, 2013)

Lovely!!! Not much more to say ... Lovely!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 23, 2013)

Awesome bowl Dane! I like that detail in the rim. Now I'm going to have to be on the lookout for some skeet!
Scott


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful bowl I love the shape.


----------



## scrimman (Feb 23, 2013)

Really nice shape, and I love the beading along the edge. 
For some wierd reason, I'm having to open the picture in a new window to view them...and that includes y'all's icon pictures by y'all's names. Did some setting get changed or something?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2013)

I agree with the other comments - the shape, the rim, the detail, it's all perfect. You are a humble man Dane. I couldn't have sent it to a better artist. Maybe my talent is matching specific hunks of wood with the artist they already belong to even before I fell the tree. 

 

For what it's worth that block is from a tree that was harvested by my son when I first started teaching him how to log. I can still remember the day and everything about it. I can even take you to the very spot (within a few feet ) in the very pasture off HWY 11 where it grew. I even remember what we ate for lunch and the conversation that we had. It was a great day. Thank you my friend for bringing that day back to life for me. I guess we all take too much for granted, but for some reason seeing your work, made me backtrack and remember things I had forgotten. 

We don't backtrack enough. That's why we all need friends.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> For what it's worth that block is from a tree that was harvested by my son when I first started teaching him how to log. I can still remember the day and everything about it. I can even take you to the very spot (within a few feet ) in the very pasture off HWY 11 where it grew. I even remember what we ate for lunch and the conversation that we had. It was a great day. Thank you my friend for bringing that day back to life for me. I guess we all take too much for granted, but for some reason seeing your work, made me backtrack and remember things I had forgotten.
> 
> We don't backtrack enough. That's why we all need friends.



Nice bowl Dane wish I could do bowls like that!

Kevin .. awesome thoughts!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 23, 2013)

Very cool! That low and wide shape makes for a great user!

Kevin, your memory is amazing... I can't remember what I ate two hours ago.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate the kind words.

*Kevin,*
After reading about the memories you have of getting this mesquite, it's heading back to you as soon as the oil dries and I get the final finish put on it. Do you want a buffed oil finish or do you want lacquer?


----------



## TimR (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice work Dane. Nothing like a bowl that's both a pleasure to look at and to use as well.:irishjig:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Thanks guys. I really appreciate the kind words.
> 
> *Kevin,*
> After reading about the memories you have of getting this mesquite, it's heading back to you as soon as the oil dries and I get the final finish put on it. Do you want a buffed oil finish or do you want lacquer?



I almost didn't share that publicly but it was a conscience decision. I don't want it back Dane I already have the memories. Make your own memories with it.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Dane Fuller said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys. I really appreciate the kind words.
> ...



Thanks, Kevin. Just send me whatever you decide on and I'll turn it for you.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sure is a nice group of people here!!!!!!


----------



## Dennis Ford (Feb 25, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Kevin sent me a huge (to me) chunk of Mesquite last week free of charge. _*(THANKS AGAIN KEVIN!)*_ In return for his kindness, all he asked is that I turn him a bowl out of something else he sends me. He still hasn't decided what to send. I can't wait to turn it for him.
> 
> Here 'tis:
> 12 1/4 x 3 5/8 x just under 1/2.
> ...



That is a beautiful bowl, great shape and the rim treatment really makes it stand out.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks, Dennis.


----------

